

Show HN: EasyEndorse, a simple way to collect testimonials - whichdan
http://easyendorse.com

======
whichdan
Hi all. I just launched EasyEndorse about a week ago, as a bootstrapped solo
founder. I'm happy to field any questions/suggestions, and you're more than
welcome to email me directly.

I'm initially targetting small B2C companies (restaurants, web hosts, doctors,
etc), so if anything on the site comes across as vague or unclear, please
don't hesistate to point it out. Any feedback on how to improve the API/code
samples would also be greatly appreciated.

You can check out the API docs and code respectively at:
<http://api.easyendorse.com/easyendorse.com/> and
<https://github.com/EasyEndorse/EasyEndorseAPI>

